# Listowel tent sale Spinrite Outlet store



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

Someone mentioned that there is to be a meeting of KPers on Thursday August 16 at noon for a picnic and of course shopping for yarn. Count me in. How will we recognise each other - any Ideas?
For those who don't know, Listowel is in Ontario about 2 hrs north of London, 1 hr west of Kitchener-Waterloo on hwy 23 and 86. It's behind the Library which is across from the Anglican church. I forget the name of the street, it's something like Elma or Alma street.
Ann


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

THE PHONENUMBER FOR SPINRITE IS 519-291-3951


----------



## Pennyrose98 (Sep 21, 2011)

It's an amazing sale - I usually end up with way more than I intend. Looking forward to dragging more bags home this year LOL.
:thumbup:
PS It's only 45 minutes from my place :lol:


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm going on the 20th. Hopefully they will still have lots of yarn by then.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I was so excited when I read this! I have attached the link for the sale. I can hardly wait to go! We were planning a trip this coming week from London up to the Goderich area. We will take a slight detour.


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Why don't we wear brightly coloured hats? Mine's hot pink!
I spoke to a saleslady at the outlet, and she said there's a park across the street from the store, next to the library.It sounded like a good place to meet---bring a lawn chair!(and maybe an umbrella!) See you there!
Cathie
For those who don't know, Listowel is in Ontario about 2 hrs north of London, 1 hr west of Kitchener-Waterloo on hwy 23 and 86. It's behind the Library which is across from the Anglican church. I forget the name of the street, it's something like Elma or Alma street.
Ann[/quote]


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Why don't we wear brightly coloured hats? Mine's hot pink!
I spoke to a saleslady at the outlet, and she said there's a park across the street from the store, next to the library.It sounded like a good place to meet---bring a lawn chair!(and maybe an umbrella!) See you there!
Cathie
For those who don't know, Listowel is in Ontario about 2 hrs north of London, 1 hr west of Kitchener-Waterloo on hwy 23 and 86. It's behind the Library which is across from the Anglican church. I forget the name of the street, it's something like Elma or Alma street.
Ann[/quote]


----------



## CrochetyLady (Feb 18, 2012)

I sent my shopping list to a relative who lives in town. Thanks big brother!


----------



## grammasandi (Apr 10, 2012)

OH I hope I can make it...I don't think it will be hard to find one another....We will all have bags of yarn and WIPs... stick/or pin on a name tag[username?]or just Hi I'm a KPer


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

ann-other-knitter said:


> Someone mentioned that there is to be a meeting of KPers on Thursday August 16 at noon for a picnic and of course shopping for yarn. Count me in. How will we recognise each other - any Ideas?
> For those who don't know, Listowel is in Ontario about 2 hrs north of London, 1 hr west of Kitchener-Waterloo on hwy 23 and 86. It's behind the Library which is across from the Anglican church. I forget the name of the street, it's something like Elma or Alma street.
> Ann


Well I did plan to be there and meet a bunch of you. The phone rang and everything has changed. I've been waiting for a call to go into hospital. I got that call today and have to be there at 9.30am tomorrow, I will have a two week stay. Sorry to miss you. Hope you all have a wonderful time.
Ann


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Hi Ann,
While I AM sory we won't meet you on Thursday, I'm glad you've got your call to go into hospital. The waiting, not knowing when, is very difficult. I hope all goes well. We'll be thinking of you.
Cathie


ann-other-knitter said:


> ann-other-knitter said:
> 
> 
> > Someone mentioned that there is to be a meeting of KPers on Thursday August 16 at noon for a picnic and of course shopping for yarn. Count me in. How will we recognise each other - any Ideas?
> ...


----------



## AlexandraP29 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

